# Wht color grulla roan or blue roan???



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

He is registered as a Blue Roan with AQHA but this pic was taken after he was body clipped, he looks grulla roan to me, but than I took a pic few days later and he looks more blue, have a bunch of people telling me different things what is your opinion???


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Pics a few days later


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Horses should not be judged for color after body clipping


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Looks Grulla to me, definantly not a blue roan. He's a nice looking fella!


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

And again..


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

The recent pics are 2 weeks after body clipping, and why not?? What is your reasoning exactly??


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you happen to have pics of him NOT clipped?


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Pic is right after I pulled him out of pasture, he is very sunbleached but this will give you an idea


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I see varnish..?
Looks like a blanket/snowcap that turned into varnish roan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Varnish??? Varnish roan?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Its an appaloosa pattern. I dont know enough to say it only occurs in the Appy breed though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

He is def not a appaloosa


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like a black based roan to me, also known as blue roan.

The reason for not using a clipped horse's coat for judging the colour is that the hair shaft is not the same colour all the way down. As well as that, the colour is also being influenced by the colour of the skin below, while longer hair is not. Here is an example of how inaccurate clipped coats are in terms of relation to the real colour of the horse:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

roan. definitely not a grullo imo

this is my friends Grullo gelding in the summer the most he ever bleaches out 








and in winter he usually gets lighter on his back and rump but this pic doesnt show it







and they will have some or all of the following markings- dark face, cobwebbing around the eyes and forehead, dark mottling on the body, leg barring (sometimes called tiger striping), dark ear tips and edging, dark ear barring, dark shadowing of the neck, dark dorsal and transverse striping, and dark mane and tail guard hairs.
as you can see with my friends horse, he has the dark face, dark eartips and edging, leg bars, dark dorsal and the dark mane/tail

which i dont see with your horse but thats just my opinion. i could be wrong


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He looks blue roan to me. I don't see a dorsal stripe or any leg baring like you'd see in a grulla or other dun colored horses.


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Yeah I definately I'm thinking blue as well


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He could very well have appaloosa characteristics and be an AQHA...

What's his breeding? 


This guy IS AQHA registered and DNA verified.


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Hancock bloodlines with a little driftwood to his registered name is blue star hancock
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

I would say blue roan. Im not the most experienced horse person but he is more of a purpley color(that blues have), than a dull reddish that a grulla would have.  be proud, blue roans are beautiful, especially yourss!


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Thank you and yes I love him!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItsNOWandFOREVER (Dec 29, 2012)

Hahaah i love him too and hes not even minee!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

He looks like a blue roan with rabicano markings to me. Still LOVE him, BTW!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

He looks black in the before-clipping-picture. I don't see a whole lot of roan, but often times it doesn't show up well in photos unless there's a lot of it. I'm actually more interested in the white patch on his bum. Appy patterns are the only ones I know of that will concentrate white there, but it could also be an environmental factor like lacing. How long have you had him? Has that white patch always been there/has it changed at all over time?


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Only have had him for 4 months & yes he has had that since he got his winter coat in


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks Blue roan to me as well, My roan gets more white concentrated on his butt, like an appy before he sheds out, but does NOT have any appy characteristics, and is 100% QH...
Another thing with clipping color differences I find especially with roans is that it really does change their color the most...my mini roan for example...


----------



## happytrailstoyou (May 25, 2012)

Wow that is a huge difference!!! Nice looking little roan you got there's


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

happytrailstoyou said:


> Wow that is a huge difference!!! Nice looking little roan you got there's


If you are talking to me...thanks I love him...roan is my all time favorite color  I own 2 and a half...haha My pinto have sabino roaning that roans out her flank spots completely so it almost counts :lol:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Roan. Not Grulla. Grulla hair is the same color from the shaft to the tip, Roan is a solid color with white mixed throughout. varnish is a term used for Appys .


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

stevenson said:


> Roan. Not Grulla. Grulla hair is the same color from the shaft to the tip, Roan is a solid color with white mixed throughout. varnish is a term used for Appys .


Again, no horse has hair the same colour from root to tip. It's been shown right here in this thread - this is why clipped horses are a different colour to their unclipped coats. Also, varnish is a term used for horse (or ponies) that display the roaning associated with the leopard complex. It is not restricted in the slightest to horses of the Appaloosa breed.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Exactly Chiilaa. that's part of the reason I posted Reminic In Spots. He's 100% AQHA but still has appaloosa characteristics... So does his sister and his dam.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

go back into AQHA history , there is an old stud name OLE APP and Ole Roan or Roanie. As with the origination of the breed it was a horse that could run the quarter mile.. hence the name. And I did not say it was Restricted to Appys , it is more commonly used as term for appys. ALso my bad... grulla the hairs are basically all the same color and not a mixture of colors as the roans.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Blue Roan, I don't see grulla.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Blue Roan. My blue roan gelding has the same kind of pattern on his butt. In the winter and after spring shed out his roaning is most concentrated on belly and butt. He is also Hancock bred.

Winter (blanketed)


















winter unblanketed you can see his how concentrated the roaning is on his butt here.









Summer coat


----------



## Reiner8 (Sep 1, 2012)

varnish roan


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have any unclipped summer coat photos? I would lean toward blue roan (definitely not grullo) because roans get dark in the winter and tend to look a competely different color than their normal roany self. But I would like to see what he looks like in a summer coat first.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This thread is old Reiner please check dates of things you comment on it throws people off.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Crap. My bad. I didn't even notice.


----------

